# Port Clinton Walleye



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll be coming up to fish on June 16th with a bunch of guys from work. We'll be fishing from a headboat. We have to bring our own tackle. Can you offer some advice? Colors, speeds, depths? Anything will be appreciated. Any reports would be welcome. I'm hoping to keep this thread alive until I leave. LOL! I'm from PA so this is a big deal for me. It's my Father's day gift from my wife. Thanks guys.


----------



## fishinfrank (Feb 22, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck. What head boat are you going on?


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm going out on the Sassy Sal. Any opinions on that boat and crew? We actually chartered the smaller headboat, the Investigator.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

The captain of your charter boat should let you know what depth the fish are at once you are on them. as far as color goes I've always done well with a hammered gold blade on a flippin harness. This is a weight tied to your line, 1/2-3/4 ounce, then a 18-24 inch harness with spinner blade. Usually a two hook rig. thread on a crawler and you are in business.Call your charter people and they should give you good info. Good luck.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

I just like to be as prepared as possible. I don't want to show up and be clueless. I'm also trying my hand at tying my own "weapons."


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Casting harness is the best bet, gold blade is the go-to for drifting that area most of the time and is a must have if you are only getting what you "need". however, If you get some blades in purples, pinks, chartreuse, coppers, and fire tiger you'll be pretty well set. If you want more, I'd get a few weight forwards to have on hand.

If you really want to do the research, look at the color names posted in the trolling reports and get some of those. Understand that the fancy painted blades can be pricy and don't necessarily catch any better than the basics. but that they have cool names like "pretty panties" and "bloody nose" 

But most of all: 
Read HeartTXP's sticky thread in the LE general section


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Because you are coming here on vacation and not going to fish Lake Erie year around, I would keep it simple. You can't go wrong with gold blade with gold beads or gold blade with chartreuse green beads. Have 1/2 and 3/4 oz weights and you will catch fish with the right technique


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

Fishing a head boat can be tough at times, get to the boat early, talk to the skipper when you board, flip a tip if you want at that time, it might help. Fish all day, fish the bow or stern. Have at least two rods, enough terminal harasses and weight to get through the day. Never bitch, ask questions when you need to. These guys run lots of trips they know whats going on and do keep you on the fish in their range that they know about. They wont run just to keep you happy, lots of times fish light up everywhere so they wait them out. Dick and Jeff have good boats they keep them up, good electronics and some very experienced skippers. Every trip wont be a slam but some will be great enjoy the experience, fish hard and you will take home some fish. Good advice on the blades my other color is gold. Stick to one weight I like 3/4. Bring two 4 OZ bottom bouncers is the wind blows you will be glad you have them. Most of the time its the guy with the rod in his hand the can influence your catch rate the most(just sayin) Never fish under the fish ask where the fish are(how deep).


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

That is some awesome advice. Thank you. I just bought some 3 oz bottom bouncers. I wish I had gotten this advice before I bought them. I would have bought 4 oz. Any way to add weight to a bottom bouncer?

I'm tying some harnesses. I have all of the colors that you guys have mentioned. I'm all excited! Keep the advice coming. I really appreciate it.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I went out with shur nuff charters head boat yesterday 6/8 on the evening trip the boat got 49 fish a ton of sheephead and a lot of white perch the color the worked best was the gold casting harnesses and gold erie deries better know as weight forward lures. it seem to work best for me to cast out count down the a 20 count and start reeling to get the blade spinning then stop and start reeling while still feeling the blade spinning the walleye seem to hit really lite so if you feel any bite yank the crap out of it and cross there eyes good luck I hope this well help you out. also the bottom bouncers do work good when it is a good chop. also take sea sick meds I do every time I go out. better safe then sorry.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Weasel, thank you for the report. I really appreciate it. 49 walleye? That's awesome! I hope that we do as well as your boat did. Thanks for the hint on the light bite. That should help. Were your harnesses 2 hook or single hook? Half crawler or whole crawler?


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

maverick97 said:


> I'll be coming up to fish on June 16th with a bunch of guys from work. We'll be fishing from a headboat. We have to bring our own tackle. Can you offer some advice? Colors, speeds, depths? Anything will be appreciated. Any reports would be welcome. I'm hoping to keep this thread alive until I leave. LOL! I'm from PA so this is a big deal for me. It's my Father's day gift from my wife. Thanks guys.


Hey Gold blades and more gold blades ! As for other Info Please ask First mate or Capt on the boat ! They will awnser all ????? They are there to put ya on the fish and catch them.

Good Luck


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Capt. Mike. I learned a lot about casting for eyes from your other thread. I really appreciate all of your help. #4 hammered gold seems to be the most popular blade. Is that right?


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Fished on 6/4 by my self waiting for dad to come up for the rest of the week. Got my 6 the first drifts. My best casting harness color is gold number 4 deepcut blade. I like using orange beads. Also fished on 6/5 and 6/7 & we limited both days. Gold blade and orange beads on 6/5 & gold blade and red beads on 6/7. Strange but bead color can make a difference. To make your bouncers heavier just add one of your barrel sinker to the bottom of the wire and bend the wire to keep it from coming off. I would also get some one oz sinkers just in case it is blowing a little. Those big boats can drift a little faster.

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Walleye 3, thank you for the info. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

single hook and half crawler. I think I might go back out this saturday evening again. let me how you guys do and have a happy fathers day!


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Weasel, if you out, please give me a report either on this thread or via PM. Every little bit helps! Good luck Saturday!


----------



## mikep12004 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would read again what Real Magic has to say. Then read it again!

Good Luck
Good Fathers Day


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Mike, I'll take Reel Magic's advice to heart. I've heard him referenced a few other times on other threads. He seems to be a well known and highly respected member of the fishing community. His advice is always solid. 

Well, Sunday is quickly approaching. Now I'm worried about the weather. I see a 30% chance of rain with isolated thunder storms. I'm not too happy about that. It also calls for 14mph winds from the SSW. I know how quickly Erie can turn nasty. I really hope we don't drive 3.5 hrs to find out that the trip has been cancelled. A SSW wind is a good wind, right? How big of waves do you think a 14mph wind will kick up?


----------



## bocajemma (Dec 29, 2008)

You want at least a 15mph wind drift fishing from a head boat. Maybe even 20 or 25. 14 out of SSW might be 2 footers with a 3 every once in a while. Did my best drift fishing last year in 4 to 6 footers. Its only a 30% chance of t storms. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

That's wonderful news! Thank you! I hope you are right and I don't have to be concerned. I've been looking forward to this trip for a long time.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Now it's 40%. I swear, a storm cloud follows me around.
What size Erie Dearies should I get?


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was wondering if the morning bite was better than the evening bite.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

this year I have done better in evening but morning can be just as good.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I just called up there and they didn't go out today 7' to 9' waves today ouch! I guess we got a couple more days for it to settle down.


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks Weasel. I guess there is a tourney up there this weekend. That would explain why more people aren't commenting on Port Clinton this week. I got a lot of help from this thread though. Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. Helping a stranger out, someone who will most likely never be able to return the favor, is quite noble. 

God Bless


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Got 3 tickets drifting gull island shoal a few days back.. #4 gold deep hammered took 7 hours but they were big fish


----------



## maverick97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, 15 of us went and we had a good time. About half of us caught some walleye. I caught 7 and had to throw one back because it was short. Another guy brought 4 home and a couple of guys caught three while one or two folks caught one. Everyone caught plenty of sheephead and white perch. The hot color was Purple Demon. 

Thanks everyone that contributed to the forum and sent me PMs. I learned a lot from you guys and it payed off. Happy Father's Day gentlemen. Tight lines.


----------

